# UPlay - eure Meinung



## TheName (19. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

ich würde mir gerne ein Ubisoft-Game kaufen, wofür ich aber UPlay installieren muss. Da ich von UPlay nur wenig gehört habe und nur weiß, dass es so ähnlich sein soll wie Steam oder Origin, würde ich gerne eure Meinung zu diesem Clienten wissen. Wie z.B. der Datenschutz ist, ob der Dienst Ressourcenhungrig ist oder wie die Navigation innerhalb von UPlay ist.

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (20. Dezember 2012)

Das ist wie Origin und Steam rein vom Prinzip her, und wie JEDES Programm, das zugriff aufs Internet hat, KÖNNTE es rein technisch gesehen natürlich Daten von Dir "hochladen" - das macht aber keiner, das würde die Firma in die Pleite treiben, also keine Panik  

Die Navigation: also, ich hab da nur 4 Spiele für uplay, und es gibt halt ne Spieleliste, da gehst Du zum gewünschten SPiel und startest es dort. Viel mehr hab ich bei uplay noch nicht genutzt. 1x den Shop, weil ein Download-Gutscheinkey über den Shop "eingelöst" werden muss.


----------



## Peter Bathge (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich finde Uplay deutlich unkomfortabler als Steam und sogar Origin. Du hast bei deinen gekauften Spielen praktisch keine Auswahlmöglichkeiten, also etwa um die Sprache umzustellen. Glücklicherweise lässt sich das bei vielen Ubisoft-Spielen direkt im Spiel umstellen. Desweiteren habe ich mit der Uplay-Serververbindung bisher nur Probleme gehabt. Das Programm benötigt selbst im Büro mit Standleitung Ewigkeiten, um anfangs eine Verbindung zu erstellen. Zudem hatte ich mit allen drei zuletzt gespielten Ubisoft-Spielen Probleme, sie überhaupt an den Account zu binden. Denn dabei kam ständig die Fehlermeldung, dass angeblich die Server nicht erreichbar wären - laut Ubi-Foren ein weit verbreitetes Problem. Am Ende habe ich Uplay nur noch im Offline-Modus gestartet, da ging es dann einigermaßen. 

Letztes Jahr bei Driver: San Francisco war das noch anders, da stockte das Spiel selbst im Offline-Modus dauernd, weil es sich mit dem Server verbinden wollte. Einzige Lösung war, das Netzwerkkabel zu ziehen ^^
Aber das war noch mit der alten Version von Uplay.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte auch ab und an mal Probleme mit der Verbindung, aber seit einer Weile startet es nicht langsamer als zB Steam.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Dezember 2012)

Was auch nicht so toll ist: Es lassen sich in Uplay keinerlei Keys aktivieren. Selbst wenn du zum Beispiel über Amazon ein Downloadspiel kaufst, musst du es erst mit dem Amazon Downloader runterladen und so installieren. Du kannst da nicht einfach den Key in Uplay eingeben. Das ist bei Steam einfacher.

Außerdem siehst du nicht, wenn für ein Spiel ein Update verfügbar ist, weil das nur geladen wird, wenn du das Spiel starten willst. Das ist auch komisch.

Die Navigation durch den Shop ist auch nicht so doll. Wirkt alles so behäbig, langsam und unübersichtlich.

Wenn das wirklich eine Alternative zu Steam werden soll, dann müssen sie da aber noch gewaltig zulegen, so wirkt das arg roh und eher wie ein Anhängsel.

Was aber gut ist: Dadurch, dass sie jetzt diese Uplay-Sache verwenden, ist es endlich möglich, die Spiele auch komplett im Offline-Modus zu spielen und man muss nicht mehr dauerhaft online sein. Endlich..das war der Grund, warum ich 4 Jahre lang kein Ubisoft-Spiel mehr gekauft hatte. Jetzt mit Offline-Modus bin ich dabei, alles nachzuholen  Hoffe sie bleiben jetzt auch dabei, denn wenn ich etwas absolut im Spielebereich hasse, dann ist es, wenn man mich zwingt, selbst im Einzelspieler immer Online sein zu müssen.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte bei manchen Ubisoft Spielen (v.A. Splinter Cell Conviction, HAWX) schon Probleme mit der Synchronisation der lokalen Spielstände mit denen auf dem Server.  Sprich ich bin, egal wie weit ich gespielt hatte, immer wieder an den gleichen Punkt im Spiel zurück gesetzt worden und der Spielstand war verloren. Ging erst wieder, als ich die UPlay Synchro abgeschaltet hab... dann blieben immer noch Serverprobleme (auch im Singleplayer....)

Dagegen ist selbst Origin echt nen Luxusprogramm.


----------



## TrinityBlade (23. Dezember 2012)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Ich hatte bei manchen Ubisoft Spielen (v.A. Splinter Cell Conviction, HAWX) schon Probleme mit der Synchronisation der lokalen Spielstände mit denen auf dem Server.  Sprich ich bin, egal wie weit ich gespielt hatte, immer wieder an den gleichen Punkt im Spiel zurück gesetzt worden und der Spielstand war verloren. Ging erst wieder, als ich die UPlay Synchro abgeschaltet hab... dann blieben immer noch Serverprobleme (auch im Singleplayer....)


Das mit den Spielständen ist mir auch schon passiert. Nachdem ich das Spiel zwei-, dreimal neu gestartet hatte, waren sie dann aber wie von Zauberhand wieder da.


----------



## TheName (23. Dezember 2012)

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------

